# mysql-workbench52 errors  instaling



## philo_neo (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,
I have FreeBSD 10.0R with MySQL 5.6 running actualy, i want to install MySql-Workbench52,
This the output after command `make reinstall` :

```
checking boost/foreach.hpp presence... yes
checking for boost/foreach.hpp... yes
checking for mysql headers and libraries... CFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include/mysql"   LIBS="-L/usr/local/lib/mysql  -lmysqlclient_r  -pthread -lm"
checking for LIBUUID... yes
checking for LUA... yes
checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... yes
checking for python2.6... no
checking for python2.7... yes
checking for Python libraries... -L/usr/local/lib -lpython2.7
checking for CAIRO... yes
checking ctemplate/template.h usability... no
checking ctemplate/template.h presence... no
checking for ctemplate/template.h... no
configure: error: Library ctemplate not found in system. Install package libctemplate-devel, ctemplate-devel or libctemplate-dev
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.47-src/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
root@dct-raptor:/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52 #
```

This is the file /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.47-src/config.log, you can download the file log.



What happening ??

Regards
Philippe


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 22, 2014)

viewtopic.php?t=44738


----------



## talsamon (Jun 22, 2014)

I see in your config.log: 
	
	



```
configure:3804: gcc46 --version >&5 gcc46 (FreeBSD Ports Collection) 4.6.4
```
.

Try it with a newer compiler. I was able to compile it with clang without problems.

in the linked thread they say it has no maintainer.

If I look at this, I don't think so:
http://www.freshports.org/databases/mysql-workbench52


----------



## philo_neo (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,
i do this succes command `make -C /usr/ports/textproc/google-ctemplate clean deinstall install`, and delete UNIXODBC driver with this succes command `pkg delete unixODBC-2.3`. after it, I do command `make deinstall` first, and `make reinstall` !
This the output terminal VT :

```
checking for SIGC... yes
checking for GNOME_KEYRING... no
checking for GNOME_KEYRING... yes
checking for GNOME... yes
checking for SQLITE3... yes
checking boost/foreach.hpp usability... yes
checking boost/foreach.hpp presence... yes
checking for boost/foreach.hpp... yes
checking for mysql headers and libraries... CFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include/mysql"   LIBS="-L/usr/local/lib/mysql  -lmysqlclient_r  -pthread -lm"
checking for LIBUUID... yes
checking for LUA... yes
checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... yes
checking for python2.6... no
checking for python2.7... yes
checking for Python libraries... -L/usr/local/lib -lpython2.7
checking for CAIRO... yes
checking ctemplate/template.h usability... no
checking ctemplate/template.h presence... no
checking for ctemplate/template.h... no
configure: error: Library ctemplate not found in system. Install package libctemplate-devel, ctemplate-devel or libctemplate-dev
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.47-src/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52
```

I don't anderstand this output !

Who can I install an newer compiler ?
I read the FRESPORTS 's blog but i don't anderstand to install a newer compiler !

Regards
Philippe


----------



## talsamon (Jun 22, 2014)

The Last lines in my config.log are:

```
#define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1
#define LT_OBJDIR ".libs/"
#define HAVE_STRTOL 1
#define HAVE_STRTOLL 1
#define HAVE_STRTOLD 1
#define HAVE_STRTOULL 1
#define HAVE_STRTOIMAX 1
#define HAVE_STRTOUMAX 1
#define HAVE_SYS_SELECT_H 1
#define HAVE_TR1_UNORDERED_SET 1
#define HAVE_TR1_UNORDERED_MAP 1
#define GETTEXT_PACKAGE "mysql-workbench"
#define HAVE_LOCALE_H 1
#define HAVE_LC_MESSAGES 1
#define HAVE_BIND_TEXTDOMAIN_CODESET 1
#define HAVE_GETTEXT 1
#define HAVE_DCGETTEXT 1
#define ENABLE_NLS 1
#define HAVE_GNOME_KEYRING 1
#define HAVE_LIBUUID 1
#define HAVE_UNICODE_PCRE /**/

configure: exit 0
```


But I think, that tells anything.

I see in my config.log is 
	
	



```
#include <pcre.h>
```
 it is not in yours.

By the way, away from config, I have try to compile it with gcc46, it doesn't work, there are problems with the boost-library.

You don't have to install a new compiler, clang/llvm is in the base-system, and should be the default-compiler on FreeBSD-10.0.


----------

